# Sigma acquires Samyang



## bainsybike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9398

April fool?


----------



## noisejammer (Apr 1, 2014)

Come on ... really? What gave it away?

Could it be the talking up of the product line with quotes like "their spirited defiance of modern technology..."


----------



## SeanS (Apr 1, 2014)

"their spirited defiance of modern technology..."

I liked that quote!


----------

